# Audio not working on TCL TV



## pdxmark77 (Sep 29, 2020)

I just recently bought the TiVo Stream 4K. This morning the audio stopped working on it. (Including the system sounds). It was hooked up to my TCL TV.
Troubleshooting Steps I’ve done:
* Factory Reset
* Using different HDMI ports
* Plugged in another device to the HDMI port (audio works)
* Moved device to another TV (audio works).

I'm at a complete lost on what to do :/


----------

